# S13 steering ration specs. need data!



## BMW_Max (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a long shot but I cant find this info anywhere on the web.

Does anybody has the specifications for Nissan S13 chassis steering rack (rack and pinion)

I would like to have the:

-lock to lock travel (of the inner tie rod)
-length between each inner tie rod
-lock to lock number of steering turns

I know its a different one in Hicas vs non Hicas

If you want to know, it is for a custom drift project on one of my BMW
www.cardomain.com/id/bmw_max
I'm looking for a steering rack with lots of travel (min 140mm)
and a really quick ratio.... Bimmer's rack sucks with there ratios and are unreliable.

thanks,

/maxime


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ill see what i can do. ima look at the fsm to see if it shows the specs


----------



## BMW_Max (Nov 29, 2006)

any luck? . .


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

nah nothing


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BMW_Max said:


> Does anybody has the specifications for Nissan S13 chassis steering rack (rack and pinion)
> 
> I would like to have the:
> 
> ...


This is for non-HICAS
-lock to lock travel: 68.5 mm
-lock to lock number of steering wheel turns: 3.1


----------

